# Как правильно разыграть инструмент



## Яков505 (26 Ноя 2012)

Как правильно разыграть новый инструмент?


----------



## gerborisov (26 Ноя 2012)

рызыгрывают только духовые


----------



## Евгений51 (26 Ноя 2012)

gerborisov писал:


> рызыгрывают только духовые


Вы не правы.
Баян со временем становится лучше.до определённого момента, потом нужен ремонт.


----------



## anddrey (26 Ноя 2012)

Несколько месяцев старайтесь не играть на FORTE. Старайтесь играть во всех частях клавиатуры на разных регистрах. Потом постепенно начинайте использовать инструмент "по полной". Хороший инструмент постепенно начнет "звучать". Через год повезете на гарантию (конечно если новый инструмент). К этому времени "всплывут"все недоработки, расстроятся слабые голоса, будет видно качество механики, компрессия.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (27 Ноя 2012)

anddrey писал:


> Несколько месяцев старайтесь не играть на FORTE. Старайтесь играть во всех частях клавиатуры на разных регистрах. Потом постепенно начинайте использовать инструмент "по полной". Хороший инструмент постепенно начнет "звучать".


Извините, но это есть "лапша", которую все продавцы вешают на уши доверчивым покупателям. Их цель видна невооружённым глазом. Почему только народ на это ведётся, не знаю. 
На инструменте сразу надо играть на полную катушку, и не бояться! Инструмент или звучит, или не звучит. Со временем он может высохнуть, как это постоянно бывает с АККО, т.к. они не выдерживают технологию изготовления корпусов. Со временем Вы привыкаете к каким-то недостаткам инструмента, учитесь их обходить. Одним словом "ухо замыливается". А разыгрывание голосов - это полная чушь. Уж поверьте моему 25-летнему опыту.
Если же Вы на счёт механики, то её сразу надо "ставить на ход" и делать под себя. И не ждать, пока начнут образовываться люфты. А на фабрике никто этим не занимается. Они все повёрнуты на обесшумливании механики, да и хороших мастеров почти не осталось.


----------



## anddrey (27 Ноя 2012)

Vladimir Zh, возможно Вы правы. Совет про разыгрывание мне дал фабричный настройщик. Я его послушался. Но про то, что инструмент зразу будет звучать, я с Вами не согласен. Да, по звуку сразу видно каков инструмент (мощный, тихий, звонкий). По настоящему он начнет звучать чуть позже. Ведь любому механизму нужно "обкатка" Наверное Вы имели дело с очень хорошими инструментами.


----------



## chinyaev (27 Ноя 2012)

*Vladimir Zh*,
Поддерживаю на все 100 процентов. Очень жалко людей, которые привозят домой халтурный инструмент а потом ждут и надеются долгие годы когда же он зазвучит. Звук объигранного инструмента от звука нового отличается примерно на 2%. Если вы купили г..., то таким оно и останется до конца дней своих! На счет не играть на FORTE тоже чушь. Вам же не говорят, чтобы Вы на гитаре новые струны натягивали не до конца и тому подобное. Глупо сравнивать инструмент с автомобилем! Если мастер не довел до ума голоса, нахалтурил то на форте сразу и всплывут все недочеты (такие как нестабильный строй и т.д.). Как правило даже на хорошем инструменте в течение гарантийного года несколько голосов ломается. На халтуре же - несколько десятков. Не давайте себя дурачить!


----------



## Vladimir Zh (27 Ноя 2012)

chinyaev писал:


> Как правило даже на хорошем инструменте в течение гарантийного года несколько голосов ломается


Да, сейчас это считается нормой. А у меня в практике был инструмент (кировский советский шикарный двухголосник) на котором лет 25 играли на полную катушку в танцевальном коллективе. Это без микрофонов, часто на открытом воздухе и т.д. и т.п. Так вот у него не было сломано ни одного голоса.


----------



## Bondarenko (27 Ноя 2012)

Это нонсенс, чтобы у двухголосного инструмента (даже цельнопланочного) ломались голоса! Давление на голоса в два раза меньше. 
Ув. Vladimir Zh, не стоит абсолютизировать свой опыт! Инструменты разыгрываются. И не один год, бывает...Что же настройщики и директора фабрик все сговорились против лохов-исполнителей, ничего не понимающих в баянах?Конечно, хороший аккорд слышно сразу. Но тут надо понимать, что для вас хорошо! Нередко встречался с противоположными до абсурда мнениями об одном и том же инструменте!


----------



## Vladimir Zh (27 Ноя 2012)

Bondarenko писал:


> Что же настройщики и директора фабрик все сговорились против лохов-исполнителей, ничего не понимающих в баянах?


Какого директора фабрики Вы имеете ввиду? Баринова или Авралёва-младшего. Тулу в расчёт не берём, отменное г... выпускает уже давно.
На счёт двухголосника. Я имел ввиду цельнопланочный инструмент с голосами В.Пяткина (если Вам это имя о чём-нибудь говорит). На кусковых инструментах у нас даже в домах культуры в танц. коллективах никто не играл. За инструменты не считали, уровень не тот. Сейчас, конечно, на Юпитера пересели, но кое где двухголосные старички остались. И голоса у них летели. И не один-два на инструмент. И давление на голос тут совершенно не при чём.


----------



## redrik_shukhart (27 Ноя 2012)

Если я правильно понял, здесь происходит обмен мнениями. Вставлю свои пять копеек. Играть на новом инструменте надо так, как Вам необходимо по художественным требованиям, а будет он отвечать или нет - это сразу поймёте и будьте готовы к тому, что возможно, инструмент "посыпется". Придётся приспосабливаться к его(инструмента) особенностям. Если позволяют возможности, стоит приобретать проверенный КАЧЕСТВЕННЫЙ инструмент, возможно, немецкий.


----------



## Bondarenko (28 Ноя 2012)

Цитата:


> но кое где двухголосные старички остались. И голоса у них летели


Играл продолжительное время на двух цельнопланочных двухголосниках - голоса не ломались...Может не достаточно драл? Но с дуру можно и не такое сломать! Хотя спорить не буду!
Цитата:


> Какого директора фабрики Вы имеете ввиду?


С Бариновым лично не знаком...Но оба Авралева и некоторые итальянские директора (Бурини, Потарини) настоятельно рекомендуют разыгрывать инструменты. Конечно, плохой инструмент так и останется плохим, но хороший станет лучше. Любой механизм, даже самый совершенный, требует притирки, приработки, так же как и определенного ремонта в процессе эксплуатации. А современные баяны - это не верх совершенства! Берегите, то что есть!


----------



## Евгений51 (28 Ноя 2012)

Bondarenko писал:


> Берегите, то что есть!


 Если так брать и музыка не в радость будет. Нужно опробовать несколько, потом не будешь жалеть. Инструмент разыгрывается, Но с г.. пули не получится. Вы правы.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (28 Ноя 2012)

Bondarenko писал:


> Любой механизм, даже самый совершенный, требует притирки, приработки


Вот этим только и занимаемся после покупки аккордеонов АККО. Ребята платят по 380 рублей за инструмент, а потом ещё дома 15 за переделку бездарно собранной правой механики. А на "фабрике" на вопрос, почему такая вязкая механика, отвечают "сам дурак" и суют под нос граммометр со 110 граммами.


----------



## Bondarenko (28 Ноя 2012)

Про аккордеон не знаю, спорить не буду...Но у моего баяна АККО механика практически безупречная! Причем и правая и левая! А вы не видали Скандалли Экстрим за 25000 евро с кривой и разной по жесткости правой клавиатурой? А я видел! И директор бровью не повел! Как они любят говорить: "Это особенность итальянских баянов!" Так что тут дело не в АККО...Халтуры везде хватает.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (29 Ноя 2012)

Bondarenko писал:


> Так что тут дело не в АККО...Халтуры везде хватает.


Так вот и я о том же. Господа, если Вам не нравится что-либо в инструменте, не ждите, что ЭТО притрётся, разыграется, стерпится, слюбится. Или переделывайте сразу же (если есть кому), или ищите другой инструмнт. Се ля ви.


----------

